# Orthopedic Pink Sheets



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 24, 2009)

Morning,

Does anyone subscribe to the Pink Sheet?  If so, could you email me privately?  I have a couple of questions about the Pink Sheet and would like to chat about it for a few minutes.

Many thanks,


----------



## chrislyn1977 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pink Sheets*

Hi there,
I have been using the Orthopedic Coders pink sheets now for about 2 years and I love them.  You can email me at cbrown@aoamail.net if you have any questions.  Thanks.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 24, 2009)

chrislyn1977 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been using the Orthopedic Coders pink sheets now for about 2 years and I love them.  You can email me at cbrown@aoamail.net if you have any questions.  Thanks.



 I am so curious to know what is that pink sheet?? I heard only pink slip (you are fired) at my work place.


----------



## mbort (Jun 25, 2009)

kumeena said:


> I am so curious to know what is that pink sheet?? I heard only pink slip (you are fired) at my work place.



Decision Health puts out a monthly publication for various medical specialities.  The call the "Orthropedic Pink Sheet", Urology Pink Sheet etc.
The publication consists of coding tips, updates, scenarios, etc.  Its very informative (most of the time).


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I have signed up for a 7-day free trial and them we may purchase a subscription.  I did find what I was looking for.

Thanks again!


----------



## kumeena (Jun 27, 2009)

mbort said:


> Decision Health puts out a monthly publication for various medical specialities.  The call the "Orthropedic Pink Sheet", Urology Pink Sheet etc.
> The publication consists of coding tips, updates, scenarios, etc.  Its very informative (most of the time).



Thank you


----------

